# Sweat Success



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Hey everyone

So , the good news first "I got my offer letter from the Big T", i gave 4 interviews in all, 3 direct company ads and 1 recruiter job. I made a few mistakes and i'll just mention them here so no one else makes them

Interview 1 : Direct company : Technical was good, went till the last round but was told in the end i was "more qualified" for the job.
Lessons :

I) Make sure you say what the advertisement wants like this was 40 agent call center , i had worked with 3000 agents and also i focused on projects a bit more than the operational side of things.

II) The hiring manager was quite professional and friendly, i misread it and told him the truth when asked about if i was also in talks with another company(a BIG NO , never do it)

III) I was asked my salary range before final round , i am told you have to avoid that or at that stage just give them a subjective answer that whatever they'll offer you'll take it(I did not do it)


Interview 2: recruiter interview : round 1 went well , was late for the F2F round by 15 min because i got confused on the train platform
Lesson : *Never be late for an interview*

Interview 3: direct company ad : technical was good , psychoanalytical test result was pretty good, F2F went well, was offered 50K had to relocate to Gold coast so declined the offer.
Lesson :
I) Was told straight on the face during F2F that Indians do not have a good reputation in the IT industry as they over represent themselves and their resumes talks about skills that they do not have practically. Also, that Indians switch jobs a lot. My interview was pretty technical(i guess because they started with a -ve impression). I am not sure if this is a general truth or i was told this just so they could get away with offering a low salary. In any case be careful and *do not over represent *yourself.

II) *Do not sell yourself cheap* , analyze the market and the number of calls you are getting and make an informed choice.

Interview 4 : Direct company ad(from company's careers site) : had applied before i came here stating i'll arrive on this date, got a call the next monday and was interviewed on the same phone call. Was called again and a F2F was scheduled, all behavioral questions. Was told the next day that i had succeeded and would be given an offer in 2 weeks. Was called again for another round and finally offered the job today.
Lesson : *Do not stop your job search until you see a letter in your email.* I was offered another one(Job 3) in between so you never know when you can get a better deal.


Note : Make sure you have a plan when you come here and do not diverge. I did try a few different things like desktop support, Cisco etc but it was a big challenge to juggle everything and i was not able to prepare for interviews for main jobs. So, stick to your plan.

PS : I am in unified communications and specialize in Avaya/Nortel contact center products.

PPS : If you are in *Microsoft Lync you* can find a job fairly easily because i was told that during one of my interviews by the HR that Lync skillset is rare to find. 
Also *Cisco Voice jobs are easy to find especially UCCE and UCCX,* so if you are a Cisco tech grab that exposure. 

Lastly, Avaya guys, the market is not as good as Lync or Cisco but Avaya is OKay as well.

Genesys guys, i saw a few jobs for you guys as well but dont know enough about it.

Everyone else, Job market looks pretty good at this time, numbers are up 6% so ALL THE BEST.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow! Awesome news v_yadav! Congratulations!! 

Thank you for the immensely helpful tips and the ground reality there. One clarification though. Interview 1 point 3-Mentioned to take up whatever they give. Interview 3 point 2-Not to sell cheap. So, when do we actually negotiate? Please throw more light on this.

P.S-Sweating it out in Melbourne even in this winter?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

I just took TPG to TIO and also planning to sue them. now, I need a good deal on internet connection. I am open to offers.  OMG: are we enemies now?

Congrats and party


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

sunnyboi said:


> Wow! Awesome news v_yadav! Congratulations!!
> 
> Thank you for the immensely helpful tips and the ground reality there. One clarification though. Interview 1 point 3-Mentioned to take up whatever they give. Interview 3 point 2-Not to sell cheap. So, when do we actually negotiate? Please throw more light on this.
> 
> P.S-Sweating it out in Melbourne even in this winter?


Interview 1 : Hiring manager called me a day before the F2F and told me they had a similarly skilled guy but they preferred me and asked me how much salary i was expecting. I think i should have told him "anything that is industry standard or something like that", i told him "give me something which you think is standard but at the same time i should not feel underpaid after a year" , I really think that sentence took the job away from me; I should have left the salary negotiation to after the have actually given me an offer.

When i say dont sell yourself cheap, i mean dont go for anything you are offered in the start. Companies will try and hire you for as low as they can. Initially, analyze the situation and then decide. Stick to your plan as once you are in a job you are stuck with a salary for sometime.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

madrag said:


> I just took TPG to TIO and also planning to sue them. now, I need a good deal on internet connection. I am open to offers.  OMG: are we enemies now?
> 
> Congrats and party


thanks

yea, i heard TPG closed India calling, is that true???


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello Yadav,

Congrats

There are too many version of post on Australian Resume Format, According you to which format is accepted? Too Lengthy i.e goes for 4-5 pages or 2 - 3 pages.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Praks said:


> Hello Yadav,
> 
> Congrats
> 
> There are too many version of post on Australian Resume Format, According you to which format is accepted? Too Lengthy i.e goes for 4-5 pages or 2 - 3 pages.


3 Pages and focus on your accomplishments


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> So , the good news first "I got my offer letter from the Big T", i gave 4 interviews in all, 3 direct company ads and 1 recruiter job. I made a few mistakes and i'll just mention them here so no one else makes them
> 
> Everyone else, Job market looks pretty good at this time, numbers are up 6% so ALL THE BEST.


Congrats v_yadav for your success story. I was wishing your success. Happy to see you succeed


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations to you!!!Party time!! So how long did it take for you to land the job


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

zahon said:


> Congratulations to you!!!Party time!! So how long did it take for you to land the job


1 to 1.5 month


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> 1 to 1.5 month


absolutely fantastic!!!god bless my man!!!


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> Congrats! Which numbers are up by 6%?


I think he is talking about the number of advertisements for jobs online...thats gone up by 6% i m guessing


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Fantastic news. Congratulations mate.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats man! 
That is very nice timeline for getting first job.. kudos!


----------



## mohit005 (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations buddy. Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

mohit005 said:


> Congratulations buddy. Thanks for sharing your experience


thanks everyone


----------



## caartheee (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations Yadav. Great news!!!!


----------



## caartheee (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Yadav,

Which is your work location. Is it Perth? I noticed Avaya job oppurtunities in Perth were almost zero. (I am from avaya background as well)

Iam planning to visit perth aug 15 and final move end of Jan to Perth. Your insights and experience will be very valuabl for me...


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

caartheee said:


> Hi Yadav,
> 
> Which is your work location. Is it Perth? I noticed Avaya job oppurtunities in Perth were almost zero. (I am from avaya background as well)
> 
> Iam planning to visit perth aug 15 and final move end of Jan to Perth. Your insights and experience will be very valuabl for me...


I am in Perth and i know of an opening send me a PM and i will send you the link of an HR handling it(not my company, i was contacted for it)


----------



## alok4u2002_gkp (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi,

I am having 7 years of experience in Avaya. I am planning to apply for AUS PR. Please let me know for which skill I should I apply ? Telecom Engineer or Software engineer

Regards
Alok Singh


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

alok4u2002_gkp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having 7 years of experience in Avaya. I am planning to apply for AUS PR. Please let me know for which skill I should I apply ? Telecom Engineer or Software engineer
> 
> ...


Go for ACS


----------



## alok4u2002_gkp (Jun 16, 2015)

v_yadav said:


> Go for ACS


Hi,

Thanks for your message.

I am applying for Computer Network and Systems Engineer(263111) skill as i have experience in Avaya UC and call center. Please let me know if it is correct

Also, for RPL, Can I write a career episode instead of project work

Regards
Alok Singh


----------



## dilipnandyal (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi,

HI I am currently working for cisco presales voice (7+ years exp)and worked on supportting Cisco CUCM,UCCX products...i wanted to apply for Australia PR and i am eligible for it. Now my concern is job prospects for cisco voice...pls help me in this asap is it possible to get jobs for cisco voice?
appreciate your quick reply on this
Regards,
Dilip


----------

